# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  کپی کردن ساختار یک جدول اکسس در همان دیتابیس با نام دیگر

## VBCODEMAN

دوستان سلام
می خواهم پس از اتصال به بانک برنامه ام ساختار یکی از جداول آن را کپی کنم و در همان بانک با نام دیگری ذخیره کنم . اگر راهنمایی ام کنید ممنون می شوم .
خدانگهدار

----------


## vbprogramer

سلام 
میتونی از دستورات sql به راحتی استفاده کنید
با یک select فیلدهای یک tabel را انتخاب کنید سپس با inset آن را در tabel دیگر کپی نمایید



 :wink:

----------


## روانشناس

اگر از ADO استفاده می کنی برای کار با ساختار بانک اطلاعاتی از ADOX استفاده کن. اگر از DAO استفاده می کنی که خودش همچین امکاناتی رو داره.

----------


## بابک زواری

مثلا من یک جدول دارم به اسم input و میخوام تعدادی از فیلدهای اینو بریزم توی 
جدولی به نام xinput که وجود هم نداره ؛ بااین دستور هم جدول ساخته میشه و هم
اطلاعات به داخل اون میریزه البته این دستور ماله DAO هست با ADO همانطور که دوستان
اشاره کردند با کمک ADOX میتونی این کارو انجام بدی

        DataInput.Database.Execute "Select card,tarikh CountFlag  Into XInput From Input"
  یه نگاه هم به این برنامه بکن

www.palizafzar.com/adogencod.exe

----------


## روانشناس

یه نگا به این وبلاگ بنداز:

http;//vblog.persianblog.com

----------


## hmm

اگه فقط ساختار رو میخواهید فکر کنم با روش زیر جواب بده امتحان نکردم شما امتحان کنید نتیجه رو هم به من بگید


 select f1,f2,f3 into xinput  from input where 1=2


تو خود اکسس امتحان کردم جواب میده با vb رو نمیدونم

----------


## بابک زواری

من خودم توی vb استفاده میکنم البته در excute نه در recordsource

----------


## hmm

فرقی نمیکنه هر دو روش باید جواب بده

----------


## MM_Mofidi

آقا جدول رو کپی کن بعد دیتا رو حذف کن. :P  :lol:

----------


## hmm

> آقا جدول رو کپی کن بعد دیتا رو حذف کن.


یاد گرفتیم همیشه لقمه رو دور سرخودمون بگردونیم :lol:

----------

